# Ok, how are you? (Poll)



## mycrofft (May 26, 2009)

Our cohorts here vary from youngsters (really), to us geezers and wheezers.

Exactly how fit and healthy ARE you?


----------



## Lunah (May 26, 2009)

I guess I'm "small but mighty." LOL. I'm only 4'11". I'm fairly fit -- I do a combination cardio/weight workout 3 to 4 times a week, and I don't eat any refined sugar products -- lots of lean meats and veggies. Boring diet, but I have reactive hypoglycemia and can't eat a big carb load without my glucose level going through the floor about an hour later. I was pretty athletic growing up (gymastics, softball, etc.), so I guess that's kinda stuck with me through the years.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

How are you judging fitness? BMI (If you say yes, I'll have to scream.)? Percentage of body fat? Number of push ups you can do? How fast you can run a mile? Organic vs. processed foods? Cholesterol level?


----------



## Lunah (May 26, 2009)

BMI is a crock. According to the BMI, my husband is obese -- in reality, he's 5'10" and 260 lbs of solid muscle -- he's been a powerlifter for 20+ years.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

Hence the comment about screaming :] I can't stand it when people use BMI as a measure of health. Drives me right up a wall and is the quickest way to get me ranting!


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 26, 2009)

At 48 years old 6'8' 270 pounds still run 3 days a week try to do about 8 miles at at time,try to get in the gym 2 or 3 days a week. An at last physical everything came back good. So I am going to say pretty good. Not bad for somebody less than a year out from a broken neck.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2009)

*Had to walk off while writing poll, thread posted itself*

Anyone reading it before the poll posted, please feel free to anonymously reply.
If you want to discuss working in EMS with medical drawbacks, feel free.

NOTE: You will ntice I did not incluide psychiatric or infectious conditions. I do not want to discourage some folks from contributing. Those are good subjects, also, though.

NOTRNOTE: sorry I limited to single complaints!


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)

*Arthritis is coming!*

I'm young and already full of joint problems!  Doesn't really bother me unless I'm doing the heavy lifting...


----------



## Seaglass (May 26, 2009)

I'm pretty fit, but I've got a number of chronic health problems. Fortunately, they're all manageable, and seem to be improving with age and good treatment.


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

I just came down with a drat-dunk cold.  My I85 final is in 9 days!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 26, 2009)

Now allowed to choose more than one?

I choose the joint problems... genetic mostly... my mom has bad knees and so do I, along with a shoulder that likes to dislocate...

On top of that, I don;t have the best back... a good reason for EMSers to protect tehmselves on lifting... constantly sore joints and back and handfulls of IBU everyday is no way for anyone to live... especially at my age.  But I don't let it stop me.  I just live with it.


----------



## medicdan (May 26, 2009)

Get better soon! Stay away from SF!!!
Are you an EMT-I yet, or just finishing your class, I am confused (by your sidebar).


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

Can you be inactive because of lazyness?


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2009)

*Sounds psych to me.*

I started racking up chronic injuries working in a factory so I knew I couldn't be a field paramedic or even crash rescueman for long, hence nursing. (haha on me).


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Active in EMS with other health problems....i've been doing CrossFit over a year now and been following the "zone" diet with it. Lost about 35lb and now am focusing on better performance and strength, working wonders. I also have asthma which doesnt help while trying to workout :\


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

I started working out last year because my back always hurt at work by the time I was done with my shift. In the span of one year I went from 165lbs to 195lbs... lean. I thoroughly believe IMHO that if you want to stay out of trouble you need to lift some serious weights


----------



## UsualSuspect147 (Jul 8, 2009)

I consider myself in above average to excellent shape... getting even better though.


----------

